# Floor for pop-up canopy?



## Sargent

Ok, so I have acquired a 10 x 10 pop-up canopy.  It has four walls, but no floor.  

I want to use this for deer season, but I need a floor.  I don't want to sew one in.  

Does anyone have any ideas how to incorporate a floor into this set up and make it weatherproof?

Thanks!


----------



## meherg

find you some pallets and 3 1/2 sheets of plywood


----------



## Hooty

They sell tent bodies that are made to hang from the underside of a 10x10 canopy.  I saw one on the web a couple of nights ago for $40 and I was thinking about getting it.  Now I can't remember which site it was on.  I thought it was on www.sportsmansguide but I just looked and didn't see it.


----------



## Sargent

Yeah, saw that too... Unfortunately, I didn't react fast enough and now they are sold out.


----------



## KDarsey

I think I would just make sure I was on good ground ( where water would drain away from the site) and go to Lowes and get some of the outdoor turf (we used to call it astro-turf....lol), you know the grass stuff.  I think it comes in 12 ft. widths so you could get 12 ft. long and kinda fold it up the walls.


----------



## Nimrod71

Like ME said I would go with the pallets and plywood, if you want something inexpensive.  The best would be to build you a floor with treated 2 x 4's and exterior plywood.  This way you would be up off the ground and wouldn't be worried about water as much.


----------



## Tank1202

I used heavy duty metal 6 inch studs, covered in pressure treated plywood. Also built bunk beds sitting on blocks. Works real well no water and the vent in top of canopy lets you use a small heater. Three other members of our hunting club have done the same.


----------



## DEERFU

My pop up canopy is the walmart first up version. I bought the tent adapter with it for another $60. It's one of the best tent set ups that I've ever owned.


----------



## hoochfisher

maybe a heavy duty tarp under it, and a trench around it for any water to channel around it.


----------

